# Check out this eBay listing!



## jpooch00 (Mar 22, 2017)

I just stumbled onto this listing.

It looks like a Monarch 10EE to me.  The seller doesn't know what it is.  Looks like it's gonna go super-cheap.  4 days to go on the auction with a current high bid of $510 & no reserve.

Don't know if anybody's interested in a fixer-upper (not me ), but it might be worth a look for someone who is.

With a lotta cleaning and some fresh paint, that would be a sweet little machine for somebody that's willing to invest their time and energy into refurbishing it.  It's already set up for single phase too!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Monarch-Lathe-Small-Tool-Room-Lathe-/172583349524


----------



## ghostdncr (Mar 22, 2017)

That's gonna make someone a great project. I wish it weren't quite so close to me!


----------



## rgray (Mar 22, 2017)

jpooch00 said:


> It's already set up for single phase too!



Wondering how you know that. Are you sure? I'm just curious seller says 3 phase.


----------



## Chuck K (Mar 22, 2017)

The 100 to 120v most likely refers to the DC circuit.


----------



## jpooch00 (Mar 22, 2017)

rgray said:


> Wondering how you know that. Are you sure? I'm just curious seller says 3 phase.



Yep, you're right.  3-phase.  Musta been thinking about another one I saw.

Blame it on a senior moment....   Wait, what were we talking about??


----------



## Surprman (Mar 22, 2017)

That is a nice lathe - I love the look of those when they are cleaned up.  When I saw this thread, I thought for sure it was going to point to this cute little 9in SB currently on eBay:

http://m.ebay.com/itm/South-Bend-La...%3Af864a13915a0a2af20e260bcfffa9605%7Ciid%3A1


----------



## rgray (Mar 22, 2017)

jpooch00 said:


> Yep, you're right. 3-phase. Musta been thinking about another one I saw.



Ahh....so your shopping....I saw that single phase one also.


----------



## RIMSPOKE (Mar 22, 2017)

WE HAD A NICE 1970 VINTAGE 10ee THAT WAS SOLD WITH THE REST OF OUR BIG STUFF 
IT WAS IN GOOD WORKING ORDER WITH TOOLING AND BROUGHT CLOSE TO $10,000 .  

THIS REALLY DOES LOOK LIKE A BARGAIN .


----------



## jpooch00 (Mar 23, 2017)

rgray said:


> Ahh....so your shopping....I saw that single phase one also.



Yeah.  I've been at it for months now.  Pretty much settled on a PM Taiwanese 1440 lathe & 948 mill - when I save up a little more $$$.

Still fun to look around, though.


----------



## MattM (Mar 25, 2017)

If I was in my new shop (we are moving) I'd be on that like flies on road apples.


----------



## MattM (Mar 25, 2017)

I placed a bid at $735.  Outbid and going up.  Not going to pursue it.


----------



## jpooch00 (Mar 26, 2017)

Ended up going for $1502.00.  Still seems like a pretty decent buy for somebody who's interested in fixing it up and who has the means and skills to do it.

Hope it found a good home.


----------

